
Latest advancements in online video streaming with deep learning - Anil1331
https://blog.peervadoo.com/2020-video-streaming-ai-p2p-technology-advancements.html
======
Anil1331
Hello, I am the author of this article

Netflix and Amazon had to reduce their quality from HD to SD amid pandemic

Covid19 has accelerated the consumption of online video

Video streaming platforms are facing pressure due to the enormous demand

There is a need for the streaming platforms to use the latest technologies to
catch up with the continuous growth

In this article I discuss various techniques which can help in scaling the
video streaming platforms, improving user experience and reducing latency with
the help of AI, P2P, Multi-CDN, CMAF and Per-title encoding and the background
of how these technologies work

Did I miss out any recent other technologies in video streaming. Let me know
in comments

